# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Pravila za volontere - OBAVEZNO PROČITATI PRIJE VOLONTIRANJA

## puntica

PRI DOLASKU 
Javljate se voditeljici smjene, koja vam dodjeljuje zadatak. 
Uzimate akreditacijsku karticu na kojoj piše vaše žaduženje 
Upisujete vrijeme dolaska na evidencijsku listu 
Uzmite ID naljepnicu i na nju upišite svoje ime, te ju zalijepite na vidljivo mjesto 
Obucite roza (ili šarenu) pregaču sa natpisom volontiram. 

Broj akreditacija je ograničen, ukoliko kad dodjete nema niti jedna  slobodna, možete sjesti u zonu u kojoj možete pričekati i popričati sa  nekom volonterkom koja je takodjer bez zaduženja. 
Zbog ograničenog broja akreditacija, vodite računa da dolazite u vijeme  kada ste se prijavile, jer na prijavnoj listi na forumu je jasno  naglašen broj volontera koji je neophodan. 

S obzirom da smo uočili nestanak stvari na primopredaji, molimo vas da  svoje jakne objesite na za to predviđen štender, te da torbe ostavite u  kutiji koja je pod ključem. Ključ se nalazi kod voditeljice smjene.  Molimo vas da potvrdu o plaćenoj robi pokažete voditeljici smjene  prilikom odlaska 

BORAVAK DJECE 
Kolica i djeca smiju unutra, pod uvjetom da su mlađa od godinu dana, u  košari od kolica možete imati osnove stvari neophodne za vaše dijete.  Ostale torbe molimo vas da stavite u kutiju koja je pod ključem koji se  nalazi kod voditeljice smjene. 
Djeca starija od godinu dana, mogu biti u prostoru, ali vam to ne  preporučamo, s obzirom na mogućnost ozljedjivanja (micanje štendera može  biti opasno!!!!!!!), za bilo kakve ozljede vaše djece Udruga ne može  preuzeti nikakvu odgovornost. 
Ukoliko su s vama vaša starija djeca od vas se zahtjeva da im ne  dopustite vožnju bicikala, romobila i rola, jer smo već par puta imali  štetu koju je podmirivala Udruga. U suprotnom zamolit ćemo Vas da  napustite dvoranu. 

PRI ODLASKU 
javite se voditeljici smjene i upišite vrijeme odlaska 
vratite vašu akreditacijsku i ID karticu 

KUPOVANJE ROBE NA PRIMOPREDAJI 
Kupovanje na primopredaji mora se zaslužiti! Cilj volontiranja nije  volonterska nagrada, već pomoć udruzi Roda da si kroz zaradu na  Rasprodaji omogući financijsku održivost. Prilikom prvog volontiranja na  primopredaji nećete biti u mogućnosti kupiti robu. Uvjet za kupnju robe  na primopredaji je minimalno 1 prethodno volontiranje. 

Kako biste dobili mogućnost kupovanja na primopredaji morate taj dan  volontirati najmanje 3 sata (prilikom plaćanja robe, voditeljica će  provjeriti jeste li ispunili potrebne uvjete). Za 3 do 4 sata  volontiranja možete kupiti 5 komada robe, a iznad 4 sata volontiranja 10  komada robe 

Možete kupiti max 10 komada robe po danu volontiranja! 

Robu možete izabirati tek nakon što završite vaše volontiranje i nakon što se odjavite kod voditeljice smjene 
Molimo vas, izbjegavajte kopanje po hrpama robe u kutijama, pogotovo pred prodavateljima. 
Kupljena roba se plaća odmah. 


KONTROLA KVALITETE 
Kontrolu kvalitete vrše iskusnije volonterke 


NE PRIMAMO: 
zaprljanu i poderanu robu 
robu bez gumbi, neispravnih patent zatvarača 
iznošenu i staru robu 
više komada robe spojenih zajedno (koji ne čine originalni komplet) 
potrgane igračke 
robu za odrasle (osim trudničke) 
promotivne igračke/robu/opremu (npr. Mc’Donalds igračke itd.) 
bočice i grijače za bočice 
izdajalice 
jednokratne pelene 
dude 
hodalice 
mekane nosiljke s ručkama. 

DONIRANA ROBA 
• roba koja je donirana se splinta roza kartončićima 
• sami određujemo cijene 
• cijene treba odrediti prema kvaliteti donirane robe 
• izbjegavajte minimalne cijene: 1, 2, 3 kn 
• ukoliko je neki artikl loše kvalitete, bacite ga 
donacije u pravilu splintaju članice Udruge 

PREUZIMANJE ROBE OD PRODAVAČA (nakon kontrole kvalitete) 
Ovaj posao obavljaju dvije osobe: 
1. osoba preuzima robu od prodavača 
2. osoba razvrstava zaprimljenu robu 

prilikom zaprimanja robe slijediti check listu (proceduru) koja je na svakom stolu 
prodavači mogu imati najviše 30 artikala (u to su uključene i krupne stvari - kolica, sjedalice i sl.). 

Dok pregledavate robu, provjerite i cijenu, kao i način na koji je kartončić s barkodom postavljen na artikl. 

Ukoliko pri preuzimanju se roba sastoji od vise komada, a nisu dobro povezani, povežite ih okruglom splintom 

igračke: ako primijetite igračke koje se inače dobivaju besplatno i/ili  su jako uništene ili nisu dobro spakirane (postoji mogućnost da se  izgube sitni dijelovi i sl.) vratite ih prodavaču uz napomenu zašto ne  mogu biti primljene (inače su besplatne, nisu dobro spakirane i sl...) 
ukoliko i nakon kontrole kvalitete uočite da određeni artikl ne  zadovoljava ranije navedena pravila, upozorite prodavatelja i vratite mu  taj artikl. 
nemojte se bojati vratiti robu prodavatelju, počnite cijeniti vaš  vlastiti rad i trud – zašto zaprimati nekvalitetnu robu koja se neće  prodati? 
u slučaju nekih problema, javite se voditeljici smjene 

CIJENE 
Cijenu određuje prodavatelj, ali mi smo tu da sugeriramo korekciju ako je previsoka/preniska 
Cijene su zaokružene tj. najniža cijena je 1 kn i ne mogu se pisati cijene tipa 2,5 kn nego ili 2 ili 3 kn. 

RAZVRSTVANJE ROBE U DVORANI 
▪ stvari se nakon kontorle razvrstavaju u kutije, a kada se kutija napuni, 
odnese se do prostora u dvorani za tu veličinu, te se otvori nova kutija 
▪ sve što se može objesiti stavlja se na vješalicu (za hlače koristiti vješalice sa 
štipaljkama), a ono što se nikako ne može objesiti slagati na pripadajući stol 
▪ kada se kutija u koju se stavljaju igračke napuni, zatvoriti je i zalijepiti i staviti 
u dno dvorane i ne otvarati do petka iza 20 sati! 

PREUZIMANJE VELIKIH STVARI 
Kolica: 
zamoliti prodavatelje da pokažu barem kako se otvaraju i zatvaraju 
provjeriti pokretnost kotača (znači dali zapinju ili ne i da li je nešto potrgano), 
ako imaju više dijelova (bilo sjedalica bilo ruksaci ili dodatne  posteljine) pisati cijenu na jednom mjestu - na ručki od kolica a na  ostale komade pisati 2/3 ili 3/5.svi dijelovi moraju biti povezani  splintnama po mogućnosti tako da ne ometaju sklapanje i rasklapanje 

Ostale velike stvari: 
provjeriti da li imaju sve potrebne dijelove i da li sve radi 
ako imaju više dijelova pisati cijenu na jednom mjestu a na ostale komade pisati 2/3 ili 3/5 

PREUZIMANJE AUTOSJEDALICA 
Uzmite formular za zaprimanje sjedalica. 
Primaju se SAMO autosjedalice koje zadovoljavaju SVE navedene uvjete: 
zadovoljena regulacija ECE R44/03 ili ECE R44/04 (oznaka se nalazi na  narančastoj naljepnici, negdje na plastičnom dijelu sjedalice) 
Sjedalica ne smije biti starija od 6 godina (provjeriti datum proizvodnje! – utisnut je negdje na plastični dio sjedalice) 
Sjedalica mora imati sve originalne dijelove (ne dolaze u obzir naknadno šivane navlake i slično) i potpuno je neoštećena. 
Uz sjedalicu dolaze upute. 
Prodavatelj potvrđuje da sjedalica nikada nije bila u automobilu u trenutku sudara. 
Nakon što provjerite sve navedeno – prodavatelju dajete na potpis  kompletno ispunjeni formular o primitku sjedalice koji nakon toga  okruglom splintom pričvrstite na sjedalicu. 
U slučaju da niste sigurni da li neku sjedalicu možete primiti ili ne –  obratite se voditeljici ili nekom iz ekipe sjedaličara.         


NOVO VRIJEME PRIMOPREDAJE 

ČETVRTAK: 9-14 h i 16-19h, s tim da se u pauzi dvorana ZAKLJUČAVA (u  14:15, svi moraju izaći), dakle u periodu od 14-16 ne možete biti u  dvorani. 
PETAK: samo popodne! 16-19h

----------


## Willow

ima li kakvih novih pravila za volontere koji su ujedno i prodavatelji (ima nas dosta)?

ili kao i do sada, ostavimo svoju robu sa strane pa "uletimo" na kontrolu kad nije gužva?

----------


## spajalica

tako je  :Yes:

----------


## Cafy

Bilo bi ok, da dežurna voditeljica smjene odjavljuje osobno volonterke  :Smile: 
Neke se nikada ne odjave, pa ispada da su na Velesajmu i spavale  :Mad: 
 :Klap:

----------


## spajalica

recimo ja  :Embarassed: 
ali u pravu si, hvala

----------


## Davor

> ...Obucite roza (ili šarenu) pregaču sa natpisom volontiram... 
> ...
>  ...Djeca starija od godinu dana, mogu biti u prostoru, ali vam to ne  preporučamo...


Znači nemam što tamo tražiti  :Sad:  Šteta.

----------


## Cathy

> Znači nemam što tamo tražiti  Šteta.


A zakaj te smeta roza boja? :Confused:

----------


## Davor

Duga priča...

----------


## rossa

Davore, ima i crvenih

----------


## Davor

Nema. Ta nijansa se nekako drukčije zove. Nema teorecke da to ikada stavim na sebe.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ha ha,onda moras dat svoj doprinos temi: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75584-M...-biti-princeza
ima puno macho MM-va s tim nijansama u ormaru.... :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Daj se skoncentriraj - maškare su u veljači.

----------


## spajalica

Davore imamo jednu posebnu samo za tebe, dodji znas da si rado vidjen.

----------


## Davor

OK.

----------


## puntica

VAŽNO!!!
Rasprodaja se seli iz pavilijona 7a u *pavilijon 6*. Ulazi se s *ulaza JUG*, i ide ravno. 6. pavilijon je odmah s desne strane (zapravo je točno iza pavilijona 7a gdje smo inače bili)

Molim vas da obavijestite sve koje znate da će doći.

Nadam se da nitko neće zalutati

Ispričavamo se na promjeni u zadnji čas, ali i mi smo danas saznale  :Sad:

----------


## ambrosia

zanima me koliko sati volontiranja treba sakupiti da se dobije šifra?

----------


## puntica

> zanima me koliko sati volontiranja treba sakupiti da se dobije šifra?


ovisi o tome koliko sati skupe druge cure. Uglavnom je to oko 10ak sati, najmanje

----------


## emanina

da li je 2 sata volontiranja malo? i nakon tih 2 sata dal mogu svoju robu za prodaju predat?

----------


## superx

Nije malo ako je korisno utrošeno  :Wink: 
Robu možeš predati kada završiš sa volontiranjem.

----------


## puntica

> Nije malo ako je korisno utrošeno 
> Robu možeš predati kada završiš sa volontiranjem.


tako je  :Smile: 
Iako, na mailu koji si dobila ako si dobila šifru, piše ti koji dan donosiš robu. Ako ti slučajno piše petak, a ti predaš u četvrtak...nemoj, radije napiši mail na rasprodaja@roda.hr i zamoli da za 'promjenu' dana, tj. da predaš stvari u četvrtak iako si morala u petak, npr.

----------


## emanina

ok tako ću. voljela bi volontirati pa da ne dolazim 2 puta. prijavljujem se na 2 sata između 2 bebina spavanja rado bi i duže al neznam kako bi zaspala bez cice.

----------

